
Men gather to settle scores – and reduce gun violence – by pummeling one another - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/photography/2019/09/30/these-men-gather-backyards-near-nations-capital-settle-scores-by-pummeling-each-other/
======
Rannath
Come on guys. We were supposed to talk about this.

